
A Fatal Paper Cut - Too many shareholders and bad shareholders agreement - immad
http://ricksegal.typepad.com/pmv/2007/02/a_fatal_paper_c.html
======
pg
This is a real problem. When a partner from WSGR came to speak at YC, I asked
her what was the single worst mistake made by inexperienced founders, and she
said it was being sloppy with stock.

------
hwork
The one thing this article screamed to me but isn't outright said is maybe you
shouldn't be handing out the shares so liberally in the first place? I was
wondering what others thought about this. Of course I say this as my ETS
(Estimate Time to Startup) is a few months away....

------
immad
Story is not that interesting but the advice is.

